# hr34 number of streams



## powerhouse1960 (Jun 10, 2008)

A question for the mrv experts I think a hr34 can have three stream at one time and a 24 two at a time is that correct? 
This is the scenario, if watching a show that you have recorded on the dvr
Can yo let the show play and go to a different room and join the program as it continues to play in the original room , or will you have to start from the beginning and catch up?

I hope I explained this ok
The example would be your watching with spouse one of you goes to kitchen to eat and wants to finish the show.
Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The 24s can only stream one.
The 34 can stream three.
Not having a 34, I can't say what steps are required.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

powerhouse1960 said:


> A question for the mrv experts I think a hr34 can have three stream at one time and a 24 two at a time is that correct?
> This is the scenario, if watching a show that you have recorded on the dvr
> Can yo let the show play and go to a different room and join the program as it continues to play in the original room , or will you have to start from the beginning and catch up?
> 
> ...


I know for sure that the HR34 can play at least two streams of the same recording (just verified this), but it appears that when you start the second stream, even though there is a resume option, it starts the second stream from the beginning.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's no configuration necessary... just select what you want and play it. If you are already streaming one, yes the second one will start at the beginning unless you exit out of the first one completely. Then you can resume on a different TV.


----------



## powerhouse1960 (Jun 10, 2008)

azarby said:


> I know for sure that the HR34 can play at least two streams of the same recording (just verified this), but it appears that when you start the second stream, even though there is a resume option, it starts the second stream from the beginning.


Thanks for the reply this is exactly the info I was needing.
although it would be better if you could join in progress we can simply ff and catch up so that will work.One more problem solved.


----------



## powerhouse1960 (Jun 10, 2008)

Now that I know the hr34 will work one more thing if someone with a hr24 
would not mind testing .
If your watching the show on the dvr then can you access the same program at the same time from one of your other receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

powerhouse1960 said:


> Now that I know the hr34 will work one more thing if someone with a hr24
> would not mind testing .
> If your watching the show on the dvr then can you access the same program at the same time from one of your other receivers?


Yes, what is going out "the front" has nothing to do with what's going out "the back".


----------



## powerhouse1960 (Jun 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes, what is going out "the front" has nothing to do with what's going out "the back".


Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

azarby said:


> I know for sure that the HR34 can play at least two streams of the same recording (just verified this), but it appears that when you start the second stream, even though there is a resume option, it starts the second stream from the beginning.


Its only going to actually resume if you stopped playing it in the other room. If its still playing in the other room too, then it does not yet have a real resume point, or at least that's what I figured out ages ago on the other hrs, and see no reason for that to change on an hr34.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Its only going to actually resume if you stopped playing it in the other room. If its still playing in the other room too, then it does not yet have a real resume point, or at least that's what I figured out ages ago on the other hrs, and see no reason for that to change on an hr34.


Actually this is probably a bug in the on screen display. If you can't resume, then don't have a resume option.


----------

